# m8 triple square



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

I just wanted to know where the people with the banjo bolt are buying there m8 triple square socket? I checked autozone and pepboys but no luck. I live in Arcadia CA so if anyone near me knows a store please let me know! 

also is there another socket other people are using other the the triple square?


----------



## itzmehhart (Dec 31, 2004)

Got some stuff from these guys once, was pretty happy with what I got, http://www.metalnerd.com/cat05.htm


----------



## VBMike P (Jun 25, 2008)

Metalnerd is awesome, that would be the first place I would look


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Snap On


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Snap On


 +1


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

I bought mine with a $10 bit set at autozone. Great Neck 100 piece set in a blue box.


----------



## Doug-B6 (Jan 29, 2008)

I recently bought a 8 piece set of triple squares made by VIM tools. I got it from a seller on Amazon for $29 shipped. The set had 8 5 star reviews and VIM is supposed to warrant them for life. Time will tell. 

A Snap-On set would be great but it would be hard for me justify the price.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Def understand if you arent using them a lot Snap On isnt needed. I like the quality, warranty, and the fact that the tool truck comes to me


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Here is a cheaper solution yet good quality 

http://www.amazon.com/GearWrench-80572-4-Piece-8-Inch-12-Point/dp/B000NIAIJC


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

i've heard many horror stories about buying triplesquares from the normal pepboy/autozones out there. The teeth break and warp on the first use. IMO its not worth the risk of ****ing up your banjo bolt, just buy the more expensive quality piece.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

ZoomBy said:


> i've heard many horror stories about buying triplesquares from the normal pepboy/autozones out there. The teeth break and warp on the first use. IMO its not worth the risk of ****ing up your banjo bolt, just buy the more expensive quality piece.


 Not going to be an issue with the banjo bolt, the torque is so low that a triple square made out of plastic would probably work. lol


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

lol alrighty then


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

i went to NAPA for my bit and their catalog listed it as a "XZN bit"


----------



## Joeydabomb (May 1, 2009)

I bought mine at Autozone for around ten bucks in a 4 pack. I've taken off my HPFP 5 times with the M8 with zero problems yet so I'm a happy customer. This is what it will look but as a different brand ( these were from O'Reillys)


----------



## GLIBoy06 (Feb 28, 2009)

Doug-B6 said:


> I recently bought a 8 piece set of triple squares made by VIM tools. I got it from a seller on Amazon for $29 shipped. The set had 8 5 star reviews and VIM is supposed to warrant them for life. Time will tell.
> 
> A Snap-On set would be great but it would be hard for me justify the price.


i literally just did this off of amazon too.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/XZN1...Z310216789348QQptZMotorsQ5fAutomotiveQ5fTools

X3. For the casual user, the XZN Triple square socket set will last for many years. The stubby sockets are also good for removing the rear brake caliper carriers on a MkV.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

I have the XZN stubby set, but they're too big to get in there where the banjo bolt is. I use those for the rear brakes. That's why I bought the cheapo Great Neck with a small m8 bit. I also saw a set at Sears with a 5/8 ratcheting box wrench and an insert that would hold the bit. I'm going to pick it up and try it when I replace my follower.


----------



## Doug-B6 (Jan 29, 2008)

GLIBoy06 said:


> i literally just did this off of amazon too.


I got my set yesterday. I don't like that the shaft of the triple square is round and not like the snap on and gear wrench pictured above were it is six sided. Oh well.


----------



## FuN:TuRBO (Sep 14, 2007)

we're talking about the banjo bolt on the fuel pump right? becuase i have a 2006


----------



## ArcticDSG06 (Apr 15, 2010)

There is a M8 bit you can buy off of Amazon and Ebay for like $4 or $5.


----------



## JetTurbo (Sep 17, 2001)

*M8 for hpfp banjo bolt removal*



[email protected] said:


> Here is a cheaper solution yet good quality
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/GearWrench-80572-4-Piece-8-Inch-12-Point/dp/B000NIAIJC


Gear wrench makes a 1/4" drive tripplesquare set of 4 with M4 - M5 - M6 - M8.
The bits are really short / compact making them better suited to the banjo bolt removal task.

I had pulled the M8 bit out of the socket/holder and tried a tool like this ...



But the ratchet was easier to use on my car.
I used a 3/8" fine tooth ratchet. The 3/8" - 1/4" adaptor was the perfect amount of extension.
I even got a 3/8" torque wrench on it for tightening


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

i got one if you wanna come pick it up. 91016


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

My latest purchase in the war on banjo bolts:


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

So my new tool was an improvement on the old M8 bit duct-taped into a 1/4" box end wrench. The new wrench has reversible socket drive at both ends, and holds the M8 bit securely, so no more duct tape, and it only needs 6 degrees to swing. Not perfect, still a PITA to get the banjo bolt off and back on, but way better than the manual box wrench. For $20 I was pretty happy.


----------



## flashpasta (Jul 13, 2010)

where did u get that?


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

Sears. ~$20


----------



## JetTurbo (Sep 17, 2001)

jmj said:


> My latest purchase in the war on banjo bolts:


 Interesting, I see Torx and hex, but none of those look like triple-square tools? 
Guess you can fudge it with a hex key, but why risk stripping out that bolt? 

BTW The compact GearWrench 4 Pc. Triple Square Metric Bit Socket Set 1/4'' Drive shown above 
is available online from Sears. (M4 - M5 - M6 - M8) . 
Sears Item# 00992177000 | Model# 80320


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

I use an M8 bit from a different bit set (which I already owned) with that wrench.


----------

